# Edinburgh Zoo Giant Panda Cam



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 5, 2012)

Click on the link for Edinburgh Zoo

http://www.edinburghzoo.org.uk/pandacam.html

Then on the right hand side click on Watch our Panda Cam.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 5, 2012)

looks like pandamonium (groan at own terrible pun)


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 5, 2012)

I think my wife must be a Panda, given half a chance she would sleep for 14 hours and judging by the webcam nothing much is happening in their room.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks to me like they've escaped! 

'Panda breeding season has come to an end' - hardly call it a 'season' when it only lasts two days!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> 'Panda breeding season has come to an end' - hardly call it a 'season' when it only lasts two days!



Rather like the British summer then.


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 6, 2012)

I see Yang Guang is sitting there eating bamboo again, obviously all the excitement is over.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 6, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> I see Yang Guang is sitting there eating bamboo again




I saw that too.


----------

